
Hong Kongers Break Beijing’s Delusions of Victory - mooreds
https://foreignpolicy.com/2019/11/25/hong-kong-election-beijing-media-delusions-victory/
======
larnmar
I wonder what sort of government the mainlanders would elect if they were ever
given the opportunity to do so.

